# Systemvariable ausversehen gelöscht



## InBu (26. Dez 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war dabei Android Studio herunterzuladen. Nachdem es längere Zeit nicht funktionierte wollte ich wie im Netz beschrieben den Pfad in der Systemvariable angeben und habs versehentlich gelöscht. Ich habe Win 8.1. Es klappt wohl wenn mir jemand mit der gleichen Betriebssystem Version den Pfad schickt. Oder wie bekomm ich dass denn wieder hin?!  hab jetzt des öfteren den jdk installiert als auch android studio und es tut sich nichts!


----------



## Tucan (26. Dez 2014)

Dun hast also sämtliche Pfade aus der PATH-Variable gelöscht? Nicht gut, gar nicht gut.

Funktioniert dein PC überhaupt noch? Viele Programme greifen nämlich darauf zu.

Ich kann dir zwar nicht alles schicken (hab kein Win 8, sorry),
ich würde dir aber raten nachdem du alles neu eingetragen hast sämtliche nicht vorinstallierten Programmen zu löschen,
da diese, wenn du mal da reinschaust, selber auch was in den Pfad schreiben, besonders die Install-Programme (Rootkit-Technik).

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück und hoffe,
dass du deinen PC wieder gefixt kriegst, auch wenn ich dir nicht helfen kann :-D...

Grüße,
Tucan


----------



## InBu (26. Dez 2014)

Hallo Tucan,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich habe "lediglich" die Variable "Path" gelöscht. Aber das reicht um eclipse und das Android SDK nicht mehr öffnen zu können. Nachdem ich jetzt schon Stunden in Foren verbracht habe und alles mögliche ausprobiert habe muss wohl ein Recovery her  das wollte ich mir eigentlich ersparen...


----------



## Gucky (26. Dez 2014)

Hast du schon einen Neustart versucht?

Neu aufsetzen wäre auch eine Option.


----------



## InBu (26. Dez 2014)

ja das hab ich  jetzt bleibt wohl nur noch das eine :/


----------



## Gucky (26. Dez 2014)

Was genau geht denn nicht?
Die JVM hat einen weg?

Dann schmeiß alles Java von deinem Rechner restlos runter und installiere es neu.
Oder du installierst es in einee VM und guckst dir die Systemvariable an und überträgst sie (Stichwort SET).
Oder du suchst den Pfad im Internet.


Was steht denn überhaupt in der Variable? Der Pfad zur JVM? Den kannst du auch sehr einfach auf deinem Rechner suchen.


----------

